# Ladies, how long were you friends first



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies I need your input....how long were you friends with your current partner before you started to get in a serious relationship?

I ask because since post divorce, I've found that I've jumped right into the relationship after minimal dates (and into the sack). I think maybe I need to just date the person for a bit, and not jump right into the sack first.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

H and I were friends about 6 +/- mos before our first date.......


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Friends? Never. We hit the ground runnin....no friend zone for this guy. He's so sexy.

But the other man that I loved before H, we were friends for 4 years. lol.

I don't normally like to be "friends" first with the people I date. I make it clear that I want them.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

That girl I have to be honest I love your personality. I want someone with your personality


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol Then give a chance to the socially awkward, kinda quirky, don't give a shet kinda woman


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

That's what I'm trying to do


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

I think if it's going to work, it'll work, however you start.


----------



## lilith23 (Sep 6, 2012)

I used to think that I should get to know someone very well by being friends before dating. Back then, I was just a naive teenager then. But when I've met my husband, which is my first and current partner, we only went out a few times and in less than a month we started dating. It just happened, I liked him and he liked me, so we gave it a try.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband and I were friends for about two years before we started dating.

Then we dated for 41 days and got married. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

My husband and I were friends for about 4 months before we began dating. He actually asked me out shortly after we met, but I had turned him down and didn't want a boyfriend that soon after breaking up with my ex(one month prior). Then after getting to know him more, I couldn't resist him and made sure he knew I was interested. I'm so glad I got to know him as friends first because I may have overlooked him had I just been looking to get straight into a relationship.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Trenton your words really spoke to me. I now live my life that I tell people how I feel about them because I've done the whole missed opportunity wish I would've said this. I never want to do that again. When it's supposed to happen it will. For now I just try to enjoy my life


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes  Just enjoy.

Don't let women "friend" you. Seriously. No.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Take the time that feels right with each stage in your relationship.
For me & hubby, we met in June, dated in August, got engaged in November, then waited 5 yrs to get married/have sex. 
We met really young and I had to finish college first.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've known my SO since I was a kid. He was my first kiss and I was his. When we got back in touch we didn't reunite as friends first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dating is for making friends. But to be JUST friends first is silly, imo.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with that girl....dating is also to become friends. I don't want to be friend zoned when I have so much to offer


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We weren't friends......flirtation then dating.

And with time we became best-friends.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Yes  Just enjoy.
> 
> Don't let women "friend" you. Seriously. No.


:iagree:

Any guy I dated before hubs, I wasn't friends with first. My friends were just that, friends. Hubs asserted his interest, as did I. We kissed. I thought he was incredibly sensual. He asked me out on a date after that


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jimena said:


> Take the time that feels right with each stage in your relationship.
> For me & hubby, we met in June, dated in August, got engaged in November, then waited 5 yrs to get married/have sex.
> We met really young and I had to finish college first.


We were similar to this...met at a new vocational school...he asked me to be his girl within a week .....We took our time getting to know each other ....even though we were "going together"...

I felt he was my best friend almost immediately...took another 2 + months for our 1st kiss (he broke me down on a walking trail ~ I was very shy about it)... engaged a few yrs later at 18...
married at 22.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Hubs and I have known each other since second grade. We were "friends" for...exactly three weeks before we went on our first official "date". However, we were silly and went out twice before that but never called them "dates" because we wanted people to think we were taking it slowly. Which we weren't. All things considered, we had...maybe a week of being friends at most. It was more like three days.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

FrenchFry said:


> Never friends.
> 
> We dated for...3 months when after a long night out (and a long shower...wooo!) he tried to tell me he loved me and I made him wait till he was sober. Which he did at the crack of dawn as soon as my eyes were open.
> 
> But, now he's totes my BFF. (lol)


Totes loves it! (lol)

My guy told me he loved me after a month. I didn't say it back at first. I knew I was falling...just needed to be sure if I said it. He really took me by surprise, especially as we kept telling each other we were going to take things easy. What happened to that plan?!


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

My wife and I were best friends for six years before we got together romantically.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Not long enough


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

If I remember correctly it was about two weeks before we jumped in the sack and we saw eachother every day so 14 dates.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Never friends. I'm with that girl he was just too sexy for me to be friends with. I did manage to wait 6 weeks before sleeping with him but we were also young without many partners. We married 1.5 years after meeting. At 21 years now.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

We were friends online for four+ years prior to our first date. We talked on/off for those four years. He went to grad school in another state. He came home for the summer and asked me out about 20 times...not exxagerating. I kept declining because I wasn't sure about meeting someone from the internet in real life. Finally I said eff it and we went out. We were supposed to be meeting as friends and keeping it as friends, but once we met the first time there was no denying the chemistry and attraction. We were hot and heavy from that point forward. We still get a laugh that it took us four years to meet IRL and that I turned him down so many times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2013)

About a year and a half as friends.Then one day something sparked between us and now we're together.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

We were friends for about 3 months. Then, the day my ex walked out, we "got together". Fastest 20 secs of my life!! We had 2 kids before we got married. Seems like we did it all backwards.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

We met in August, while I was still in a relationship, and began dating in March. Immediately followinend of my previous relationship. It's worked out wonderfully for us to this point.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

One week online.

One hour in person


----------



## daffodilly (Oct 3, 2011)

We were friends about a month before he finally kissed me.

Sex was even longer....5 months later!!! But that was all my issue.

For me it worked....I'm married to my best friend, and passionately crazy about him.


----------



## MegD (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol I was friends with my husband for 3 months before we started dating, but when we met I was dating someone else. We met through a mutual friend and the first night we met he knew I was the one (no idea how considering I was head over heels for another guy and we were 15 & 16 at the time). After we hung out for a while he told me this; he also told me he was in love with me and begged me to give him a chance. He was right =) we've been together 5 years now and I couldn't love anyone more than I love him.


----------

